# 
!     (, )         ( 400,      ).          .     ,     , ,      .           10.       2         :
1)      (, ,     .,     )   ,     ​   ? 
2)        ,  10 . .,    1,6 .,           ,   ,     - ..  10 . .,   1,6 .        ,    , ,    . ​       ,  80%      10 . .       ,   ,   ,        .,           . 
   !

----------

